# Cost to Furnish an apartment



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

A friend of mine needs info on how much it would cost to furnish a 1 bed apartment to a pretty good standard for Short term letting.
Anyone out there any experience/cost?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no golden figure that could be quoted. The cost would vary based on the standard/ quality of furnishings that your friend is after, where they choose to purchase their furniture (e.g Ikea v/s Italian furniture shop), the time of the year (if there are sales on, then you could save a few grand), whether they want new or used furniture, the amount of furniture they want (e.g. some people prefer the minimalist look whereas other prefer to fill every single inch of floor space) etc. 

I spent close to AED 15k to furnish my apartment but that was nearly 2 years ago, so prices would have gone up since then. On the other hand, if Ikea or used furniture is an option, then that cost could very easily be halved. 

I would suggest that your friend have a look around some of the major furniture stores (do a search for previous threads - lots of recommendations) and have a look at the various types/ qualify of furniture available and the prices. This would give her an idea of the actual prices of furniture and her likely spend.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

If it's only short-term get your friend to have a look at Pan Emirates next to MOE as they always seem to be advertising bedroom sets etc at dirt cheap prices. 

I haven't been inside yet so can't say what the quality is like but if it's only short-term ??

Ikea in Festival City is always a safe bet


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Thx Maz25 - budget is AED4000 for Large bed, sofa-bed, dining table+6chairs, 2 flat screen tvs -40", linen - towels, bedding, kitchen utensils, dinner set, blinds, curtains(?), couple of rugs, 4/5 framed random pictures.

5herry - it is for Short tem let but not for self use but to let to holiday makers/visitors to Dubai. So, the quality needs to be perhaps better than ikea! I am familiar with ikea in UK but not yet in Dubai. And, also new and replaceable with similar if any linen etc needs replacing.

Where is the best place to buy a sofa bed, so the living room doubles up as another bedroom?

Also, I am still green about Dubai rules - is it ok for me to be the unofficial property manager for my friends's place? I would be required to hold the keys, receive the visitors, check them in and check them out and clean the place for next visitors.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> Thx Maz25 - budget is AED4000 for Large bed, sofa-bed, dining table+6chairs, 2 flat screen tvs -40", linen - towels, bedding, kitchen utensils, dinner set, blinds, curtains(?), couple of rugs, 4/5 framed random pictures.
> 
> 5herry - it is for Short tem let but not for self use but to let to holiday makers/visitors to Dubai. So, the quality needs to be perhaps better than ikea! I am familiar with ikea in UK but not yet in Dubai. And, also new and replaceable with similar if any linen etc needs replacing.
> 
> ...


AED24K not AED4K...my typo


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

AED 4000 is very very low. The TVs alone will completely eat up your budget.

Ikea and buying used items off Dubizzle would help to keep the cost down though. There are always expats leaving who sell off their furniture cheaply, so you could pick up a few bargains.

Also try Dragonmart for rugs, curtains and blinds. Karama might be another option for cheap furniture. Try Geant and Carrefour for cutlery & the likes.

Ikea has an online website which you could visit to give you an idea of prices. Other than that, you will need to drive around for bargains. With it being Eid, there might be a few sales on that would save some cost.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RoxiRocks said:


> AED24K not AED4K...my typo


Just saw that. That's a very healthy budget and if you shop wisely, you could get away with spending just half of that.

Try the shops I mentioned in my earlier post.

I would suggest that you get cheap but durable items that look good. No point in spending a fortune if the apartment will be rented out as you would need to replace the items a lot more frequently.

Normaly, as long you have a few mod coms and a very comfortable mattress, most people tend to be satisfied customers. 

EDIT TO ADD: I can't remember the name of the shop but it's in MoE on the top floor. I bought my coffee table in there and if you like 'bachelor pad' furniture (which I absolutely love), they have some lovely pieces in there for very decent prices.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Thx Maz25
Any thoughts on -----_Also, I am still green about Dubai rules - is it ok for me to be the unofficial property manager for my friends's place? I would be required to hold the keys, receive the visitors, check them in and check them out and clean the place for next visitors._


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I'm in the process of furnishing a one bedroom apartment at the minute. I'm mixing and matching, new stuff with second-hand; now is a good time to buy because of the sales. The overall budget I've set aside is 25000dhs.


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't heard anyone mention going pre-furnished is it not seen as worth it?


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

The pre-furnished apartments that I've seen within my budget weren't so nice - plus, I have rabbits that will be joining me at some point. I'd rather have my own furniture and hot have to worry too much if they cause damage which, as bunnies, is inevitable.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

EnemyMind said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention going pre-furnished is it not seen as worth it?



There are a lot of apartments that are available furnished, including hotel apartments (an option for those who are only here for a few months). However, you do pay a premium for it. If you're here for the long term, it is always worth investing in your own furniture.

I believe the other person is a landlord with a short term let available, hence they have to rent it out as furnished as these types of apartments are mainly targeted at visitors.


----------

